# Cherohala Ride - Water



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Buddy and I are going to leave from Tellico Plains, TN and cycle the Cherohala Skyway to Robbinsville, NC this weekend. We'll spend the night at a motel and then return the next morning. We're just taking bare minimum to get by (t-shirt, shorts, flip-flops and tooth brush & credit card). 

Question: is there any access to water along the way to refill water bottles? Looks like it's a little over 50 miles each way so I'm thinking 3 large bottles should do. Any additional insights or experiences welcomed (i.e., weather, etc.). 

Thanks, 
Stinky


----------



## popeye1109 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've ridden that on a motorcycle and it was awesome. I bet it will be even better on a bicycle. If I remember correctly there's no water along the way.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not aware of water along the Cherohala Skyway.

It can be as much as 20 degrees cooler on the top. But as long as you don't linger up there too long in the wind, it shouldn't be an issue in the summer.

I posted a photo report of a ride, which included the Skyway, here.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Velo Vol said:


> I'm not aware of water along the Cherohala Skyway.
> 
> It can be as much as 20 degrees cooler on the top. But as long as you don't linger up there too long in the wind, it shouldn't be an issue in the summer.
> 
> I posted a photo report of a ride, which included the Skyway, here.


Thanks for posting that link Velo! I didn't catch it the first time around. I was really bummed that I wasn't doing Cherohala this year. I've done it the previous two years and it's one of my favorite rides. I'll be there next year for sure. Great pics.

To the OP....no water that I know of along the way.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope this reply is not too late. I live in Tellico and ride the skyway on a weekly basis. Then only 2 places to get water on your route is either Indian Boundary campground which is a 3 mile detour off the skyway or a spring that has good drinking water off the skyway. The spring is located about a mile and a half after grassy gap on the skyway. Once you pass the only bridge on the skyway above Indian Boundary you have gone too far. The spring is on the left few hundred feet before the bridge. It has a pvc pipe that the water comes out of. It is very suitable for drinking. The locals have drank it for years as have I. On my trip up the skyway and back down I almost always rely on this spring do to the fact that I sweat an amazing amount. Have fun.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*A bit late but useful*

Tellico Climber - thanks to you and others for the info. Last weekend we did the Cherohala Skyway from Tellico Plains to Robbinsville on Saturday, spent the night at Phillips Motel and returned the following day. 

Would have loved to have known about your 2 resources but no worries. We actually took 3 large water bottles with us but needed more. Luckily, plenty of kind folks at the overlooks who were willing to give us water and OJ:thumbsup: . 

All in all a great ride - 53 miles each way. Very hot down below (highs in low 90s) and increased elevation change (+/- 6,000 feet) and sawtooths prior to the gap vs going West (+/- 5,000 feet) since Robbinsville is about 1,000 feet higher. Motel will be a repeat and only cost $82 total for 3 beds and next door is a decent restaurant.

We carried a pair of shorts, tshirt, toothbrush, cycling food, spare tube, etc. (used trunk bag on the rack of my Salsa).

Below is photo of us on the gap.

Thanks yall!
Stinky


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad you had a good time. Yeah the sawtooths hurt a little sometimes. Its great to see others out enjoying my back yard. That sign with picnic table in the background is as familiar as my own bed to me because it is the turnaround point for my ride from my house in Tellico to the top of the skyway. If you are ever this way again PM me and I will let you know of several other great rides in the area with lot of great scenery. My brother also owns several vacation log cabin rentals which are extremely nice from which to base all you rides from, right out of the cabin.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Look forward to next time*

TC - thanks for the offer. It may be next year before we get up there again (I hope not) since we're from Atlanta but I will definitely touch base with you about other routes as well as accommodations. If you're ever in Atlanta, PM me.
Thanks again and you do have a swell back yard!
Stinky


----------

